# Im kinda new



## Sarahwilloughby (Feb 14, 2016)

Hello everyone  
I am technically new here, however- not really.
I used to have an old account with Specktra, however my old email address got compromised  
It's good to be back 

Obviously, I love make-up- ranging from getting the perfect-looking skin to 'out there' looks derived from my fave anime shows or video game characters. 
Bringing me onto my next topic- I also like video games


----------



## Isabelle (Feb 14, 2016)

Welcome back to Specktra!

I also love makeup, and video games. Can't decide which I love more  Would love to see some FOTDs with anime/game related makeup - that's such a cool thing to do!

I look forward to seeing your posts 

Isabelle


----------



## AshtonAgar (Oct 21, 2019)

Hi Sarahwilloughby, actually now a days it will be quite difficult to find  a single person who does not play video games or does not  it. I want to show my solidarity with your expression. I see your post is years old, still want to welcome you  . Although I am a newbie here but feeling this is going to be a nice platform for me to express myself and also to share other's experience.


----------



## AbbyAbhc19 (Oct 29, 2019)

AshtonAgar said:


> Hi Sarahwilloughby, actually now a days it will be quite difficult to find  a single person who does not play video games or does not  it. I want to show my solidarity with your expression. I see your post is years old, still want to welcome you  . Although I am a newbie here but feeling this is going to be a nice platform for me to express myself and also to share other's experience.



Hi there! Let's be friends. Totally agree with you. What's your favorite video game?


----------

